# Looking for a rod builder



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Any members on here sell their work? Or have recommendations?

Feel free to send me a PM if you do.

Thanks.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

You should pm javier, he does really great work. There are a few on here that do rods and in my opinion I've liked javier rods.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks, I've already sent him a PM.


----------

